
People’s Bank of China started advanced testing of digital currency - CalmStorm
https://www.forbes.com/sites/biserdimitrov/2020/04/16/these-chinese-blockchain-platforms-are-launching-soon-here-is-why/
======
CalmStorm
It is mentioned in the article that the digital currency supports offline
transactions. How can this be done with blockchain, which required up-to-date
information to validate transactions?

~~~
yorwba
One way to implement it would be to defer validation until nodes come back
online, and if double-spending is detected at that point, well, that's fraud
and it comes with cryptographic proof of guilt. The rest can be handled by the
legal system.

